# my12 year old son



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=0:u76hjrza]311726_4431454270321_978415271_n.jpg[/attachment:u76hjrza][attachment=1:u76hjrza]photo.jpg[/attachment:u76hjrza]my son wasnt wanting to go bow hunting very bad. He made up his mind as i was walking out the door on opening morning. after him tell me for weeks he wasnt going and him breaking all but one of his arrows shoot in the back yard . we took his bow just in case
I was out chasing a deer in one spot and my cousin(who doesnt have a bow ) and son was doing some road hunting in another spot and wouldn't you know who kills his deer with with his only arrow on the first day ever deer hunting at 12 years old and i should say he made a 30 yard shot i only ever let him shoot at 20 so good thing i wasnt there


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good for him! he should be hooked now!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great pic congrats to you both.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Way to go, kid! I'll bet his adrenaline was just a pumping. 8)


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome to see!!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

:O||: :O||: :O||:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

So cool. Nothing like one of the next generation hunters getting it done!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Impressive...Congrats to the young man!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good on him!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

good for him


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice job, and with a bow as well!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job youngun!  

I had to wait till I was 16... :?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to your young hunter!


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

how'd that deer's legs get all broken up? Looks like one front and one back are broken?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

BUL_KRZY said:


> how'd that deer's legs get all broken up? Looks like one front and one back are broken?


Maybe the shot went through the front shoulder at a steep enough angle that it broke the opposite side femur? Maybe?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BUL_KRZY said:


> how'd that deer's legs get all broken up? Looks like one front and one back are broken?


I was wondering that too...


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Or maybe he shot the deer and it ran out in the road and got hit. Afterall the second picture is a little "interesting" too...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish I had that kind of opportunity at his age. Way to go dad, seriously, way to go.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats to the young man and thank you for keeping the tradition alive for our youth!


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

ok this is the story i never want him to shoot over 20 yards but he has a 10 20 and 30 yard and up until i was walking out the door to go opening morning he didnt want to go (said he didnt want to clean it ) so i never got him any arrow or broad head he only had one arrow left from praticing in the back yard but i told him to take his bow any how and agaist my better judgement i put a rage 100gr broadhead of mine on his one arrow and i left him in the truck with my cousin to road hunt while i walk down a little ridge (my cousin does not bow hunt ) they found a deer that was 30 yard and i would have never let him shoot but my cousin did collin hit it low brakeing the front leg and and deflecting into the back leg so thats how it got the 2 broken legs then my cousin ran it down and caught it made colling hold it down while he went back to the truck to get a knife came back and cut its throat after chasing it down the put it in the back of the truck so dad could teach son how to clean it my cousin also said it still ran dang good on just 2 legs but the bottom line is they got it and next year collin said he wants more arrows because it would of been alot easier if he could of just shot it again when they was chasing it and it stopped and about 15 yards


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

he shoots a diamond razor great bow i think its at about 24 inch draw right now and 45 lbs draw weight


----------

